# Hyatt wait list question



## Floridaski (Jun 9, 2008)

I put my name on the wait list for Hyatt Main Street Station for week 14 next year.  I have an II search open for week 14 ski and I am not having any luck with a decent match.  The last time I traded my Hyatt points for week 13-14 ski, we were confirmed into the Grand Timber Lodge in Breck within 8 days.  This current search has been open for 3 months with no results - so I am concerned.  I also want to purchase airline tickets, they also just keep going up!

I am number 4 on the wait list and there are 12 units that the owners have not reserved yet.  I have never used the Hyatt wait list system, I have never had any trouble getting what I wanted within the Hyatt system or within II. 

It really seems to me that people are waiting much longer this year to make their 2009 plans.  The Hyatt folks agree, they think either a II unit will match or I will clear the wait list in October.  We have to go week 14 due to our son's school schedule - it is not by choice!


Do you think I should add some "lower tier" resorts or wait for the Hyatt wait list or an II match?


----------



## PA- (Jun 11, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think I should add some "lower tier" resorts or wait for the Hyatt wait list or an II match?



Absolutely not.  Week 14 is barely a ski week, you should expect a top notch resort for that week.  To check that, just look at the lift ticket prices for week 14, they're about the same price as week 50.

Make sure you ski somewhere at HIGH altitude that week, as it starts to melt big-time at lower altitudes.


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2008)

Week 14 in 2009 gets you into Easter Week, Easter Sunday and spring break.  Not good timing for easy reservations.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 12, 2008)

*We often ski week 13-14*

We have had to ski week 13-14 for the past 5 years due to my son's Spring Break.  It is week 14 for 2009, it does match up with Easter.  But, I have skied the past 3 years over Easter week and never had to wait this long for a match.

My biggest question is do you think I stand a decent chance of clearing the Hyatt wait list.  The Hyatt reps think I stand a decent chance.  I have never had to use the Hyatt wait list before.

II called last night to see if I would take a Marriott Mountain Lodge in Breck - it was a studio and I declined.  They have called twice with studios, so this obviously is an easier trade then the one bedroom.

Our II and RCI search are based on normal ski conditions for that time of the year.  Hopefully we will get a match at The Grand Timber Lodge in Breck or the Hyatt wait list will clear.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 14, 2008)

*Wait List position*



Floridaski said:


> I am number 4 on the wait list and there are 12 units that the owners have not reserved yet.  ?



How does one find out where they are on a wait list and how many units that have not been reserved by owners?

-TJ


----------



## bdh (Jun 14, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> How does one find out where they are on a wait list and how many units that have not been reserved by owners?




The 1-800-GOHYATT staff can tell how many HRPP owners have not reserved their week.  According to the GOHYATT staff, they can not see your location on the wait list - only Hyatt Member Services can do that.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 15, 2008)

*It was Hyatt Member services*

Yes it was Hyatt member services that confirmed that I was #4 on a list with 12 units unreserved.  

Hopefully I will clear the list, but it will happen until 6 months out.  Also some people ahead of me may also make other plans.  So, I just have to wait until Oct-Nov to find out.

But, Hyatt Member Services can always tell me how many people are ahead of me and how many units are available when I call.  You have to be very specific in your questions when you call.

*But back to my question - does any other Hyatt member think I will clear the list.  I have never used the wait list system.
Thanks!*


----------



## bdh (Jun 15, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> But back to my question - does any other Hyatt member think I will clear the list.




My vote is Yes


----------



## Kal (Jun 15, 2008)

With 4 owners to fill 12 units should provide a very good level of comfort!  However, remember that HRPP owners have a full 6-months to decide if they want to reserve their unit.  So that 12 number could easily decrease.  On the other foot, with very high airfares and automobile fuel costs soaring, it is highly possible that some owners will go elsewhere.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the input - I may book a unit Marriott Mountain Valley in Breck as an "insurance policy" - if I clear the list then I will cancel the II exchange.

I will then have a replacement week from II - but that is not a problem since we live in Florida.  We will just use the replacement week to find the Mouse (really the rat) in Orlando.

Anyway the Marriott is a separate question that I will post. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PA- (Jun 27, 2008)

FYI, II has a getaway at the Village at Steamboat, which is a really nice resort,for $889 ($127 per night).  2bed/2bath.  It's a really nice resort in a great location at one of the nicest ski resorts on the planet.  If you have the cash to spare, it would preserve your hyatt points.


----------

